

Are you a charlatan, martyr, or hustler? A geometrical illustration - lionhearted
http://joeyroth.com/charlatan-martyr-hustler/

======
CodeMage
Shouldn't that be "geometrical" instead of "geographical"?

~~~
lionhearted
Well, that's an embarrassing typo... it's past the editing window. If a mod
sees it and cares to fix, that'd be good. If not, I suppose I'll have to live
with the shame forever.

------
axiom
The word "hustler" really rubs me the wrong way. The literal definition is
someone who deceives others to get their money. I know that's not the intended
meaning here of course, but every time I hear it I immediately visualize a
card game swindler on the street.

~~~
siglesias
Aye, perhaps the intended effect! Isn't that perhaps the same unease that
permeates the martyr mindset? "I'm not going to sell out and make tons of
noise on Twitter. If they like it, they will come!" Surely to the martyr, the
noisemakers _are_ hustlers in the bad sense. Hence the silence.

------
moomba
This kind of reminds me of the Fear - Love spectrum in Donnie Darko. I don't
want to be a charlatan, martyr, or hustler. The world really isn't that
simple. And if you want to know where you can put your spectrum, see the movie
and find out.

------
mannicken
I think it's interesting that the author saw charlatan as a male ("His
structure.."), martyr as a female ("her time..."), and left hustler's gender
unspecified ("his or her").

------
lionhearted
Credit to "nedwin" for sharing this in the other thread -

> So true. I have this print framed above my desk at work:

> <http://joeyroth.com/charlatan-martyr-hustler/>

A really good quick way to grok a tricky concept.

~~~
hustlebear-judd
The full context from the other thread
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2185100>)

dmg8

> The problem with hiring a hustler with a "knack for getting money" is that

> you might be the one he ends up hustling.

hustlebear-judd

> The problem with the word hustle is that it has a few very different
> connotations.

> Those who go far have moved beyond street hustling.

nedwin

> So true. I have this print framed above my desk at work:

> <http://joeyroth.com/charlatan-martyr-hustler/>

------
awaz
Impressive thoughts!

